# need some help on lifting a snowplow



## oddball (Dec 20, 2012)

i have a 80s craftsman gt 6000, have a craftsman plow, no mounting hardware i had to make everything. my problem is how to lift the plow i have no idea how. the deck mount for rasing and lowering wont work with a plow...anyone got any ideas oh i shoud say that im doing this cheap...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,oddball !
Can you post the model #,and/or a picture of the tractor. It would help a lot.
Most of the Craftsman tractors use an arm from the lift lever, to the plow. As you pull back on the lift lever,it lifts the plow.


----------



## oddball (Dec 20, 2012)

As u can see there is no handle


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

From the pics,I see some possibilities. Can you post the model #,and a pic of the RIGHT side,of the tractor ?
The model # should be something like 917.xxxxxx. Check under the seat,for it.
The right side is used for lift arms, so as not to get in the way of the clutch pedal use.
By using the model #,I can find out how it was originally done,and we can figure out something from there,that is simple,and cheap !


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

What is used to raise and lower your mower deck? Could you post some pictures, please? Bye


----------



## oddball (Dec 20, 2012)

I tryed to use that but it moves less than a inch even with the bolts the whole way up


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Would you be willing to use a 12v winch?


----------



## oddball (Dec 20, 2012)

There's a better pic of what lowers the deck


----------



## oddball (Dec 20, 2012)

View attachment 16444


There's a better pic of what lowers the deck


----------



## oddball (Dec 20, 2012)

Would be nice , a hell if a lot Easyer but I don't have the money


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*lift*

In the picture of the right side,where the loop,and clip-pin are,there is an arm,with a hole in it. This arm is used to lift the plow. 
If you move the lever,for the deck,you will see it move. Run a bar/rod from it ,to the arm of the plow,about 8" in front of where it attaches to the tractor. You will have to figure out if it lifts by going forward,or pulling back,on a bracket that will be welded/bolted to the plow arm.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is a Thread I posted on a blade build. I deleted the pictures of how it was made up in detail, but you may get some ideas from these pictures. Hope it helps some. Bye http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/snow-dozer-blade-project-finished-19395/ Just found a couple more pictures.


----------



## oddball (Dec 20, 2012)

thanx ill try them out , ill get back to yah, to tell them how it works


----------



## oddball (Dec 20, 2012)

So with a lot of bitching this is what I got , it doesn't look pretty, but I don't care.. I did try to go underneath but I couldn't because that I raised my mountin from plow to tractor


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,if it works for you,then it's right!


----------

